# Seeking Info: LG 60PA6500



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

LG 60PA6500
Meets my needs. Seems to look good at BB & HHG. 
Is glare that big of an issue with a tv at eye level? I will have to add an external DAC to connect the audio out to my stereo.
I don't have a BlueRay yet, will DVDs look okay? I have a library of 50 or so that I still watch.
Any reason I shouldn't buy one of these while they are on sale?

I am currently happy with a 42" Sharp LCD so I'll probably love this Plasma.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Setting up the environment properly (blinds or shades, dark colored walls, etc.) is the best way to control glare. Do you have windows that will be letting light shine directly on the set? 

As for the DVDs, I would guess that they would look fine as they look fine on all of my setups.


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Not directly, there's a sliding glass door behind the seating area on the side wall.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Just saw is at BB looks pretty good especially the price


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I bought it. It is nice, big too!
I was a little anxious about reflections, when it is off it is a huge mirror, but compared to a friends 50 inch Panny with AR coating there's not that much difference.
I'd say the penalty for choosing plasma is the reflections.
With blackout drapes and bias lighting it wil be perfect.
Here's a pic of it's temporary location. My plan is to put it on a rasied shelf about a foot or so higher.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

OK. I'm still on the fence about Plasma or LCD... I really don't want to have to worry to much
about ambient light issues. Most of the time I have all the lights on in the room.

What speakers are those??? Need a third for a center


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

I've got a 5 year old 42" Sharp LCD that I like a lot but next to this plasma it isn't so nice. If lights are always on and in the line of reflection you will probably want an LCD. 
I ordered this Plasma online with free shipping and a 30 day return. If I decide the reflections are too much I'll swap it out with a 50" LCD with LED backlighting.
Frankly, unless your an obsessive videophile they all look good when you get them home. My rule of thumb is if choosing between two sets and one is larger, go for the larger one.
Those are Dahlquist DQ-10 speakers. I'm a two channel guy. No HT here, the stereo equipment is on the other side of the wall. Speakers like those don't need a center fill, they image as good as the best.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok. I had a killer 2 channel system once
With martin Logan Aeion i speakers.
Don't feel like rebuilding the 2 channel again
at this point just to many things to spend
On. I figured I would focus on a nice HT instead.
Nothing too crazy.


----------

